# How can I install PlayOnLinux?



## damfreebsd (Jan 24, 2016)

iI installed WINE from the ports but it seems that there is no PlayOnLinux on the ports nor as binary,
how can iI install it?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jan 24, 2016)

You can't. What were you hoping to do? PlayOnLinux is just a front-end to WINE, so you can probably accomplish your goal easily enough with the native WINE tools.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 24, 2016)

Apparently there was experimental FreeBSD support in 2014 (https://www.playonlinux.com/en/comments-1259.html), but I can't find anything more recent about this. So I guess nobody cared. Maybe ask the developers what happened to FreeBSD support.

From what I remember PlayOnLinux comes with a Wine version manager (i.e. it downloads Wine binaries compiled for Linux). Even if you can manage to run those on FreeBSD with linux(4) there will likely be problems. Layers upon layers of buggy software.

I would agree with ANOKNUSA that it would probably be less painful to use vanilla Wine.


----------



## damfreebsd (Jan 25, 2016)

ANOKNUSA said:


> What were you hoping to do?


iI was hoping freebsdFreeBSD to became my desktop OS, to be my desktop OS PlayOnLinux was important, also iI need to install FreeCAD with oce instead of OpenCascade, iI like systems like Arch, Gentoo and Funtoo, custom kernels, minimal desktop,  just a window manager like bspwm or i3, d-menu, vifm or midnight commander, iI tried freebsdFreeBSD to see what is like.
fFrom my ultra limited knowledge freebsdFreeBSD seems awesome, the ports are very easy to use, and it seems more intuitive to configure.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 18, 2016)

Good news for you. There's a new PlayOnLinux port: emulators/playonbsd


----------



## sg1efc (Jun 11, 2016)

tobik said:


> Good news for you. There's a new PlayOnLinux port: emulators/playonbsd



Thank you very much for letting us know this.


----------



## damfreebsd (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot!!!! I installed playonbsd a few minutes ago!!! Perhaps FreeBSD can be my desktop OS after all!!! I like both FreeBSD and Funtoo Linux. Now I need freecad working with oce in FreeBSD. Thanks again!!


----------



## Dr.Topaz (Apr 19, 2017)

Do I need to install the runtime dependencies?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2017)

One of the nice things about the FreeBSD ports/packages is that they take care of any dependencies.


----------



## Dr.Topaz (Apr 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> One of the nice things about the FreeBSD ports/packages is that they take care of any dependencies.


So that's a no.I mean one of the runtime dependencies is 7zip,so if I install playonbsd ,will it automatically install.


----------



## sidetone (Apr 23, 2017)

archivers/p7zip is listed as a dependency from the FreshPorts link, posted above.


----------



## Dr.Topaz (Apr 24, 2017)

sidetone said:


> archivers/p7zip is listed as a dependency from the FreshPorts link, posted above.


I am not saying about installing it manually, I just said that will it install automatically.


----------



## sidetone (Apr 25, 2017)

A question like that which is obvious to casual FreeBSD users means you didn't try.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

The answer isn't directly in the FreeBSD handbook, but once using it, the answer becomes obvious.



tobik@ said:


> Good news for you. There's a new PlayOnLinux port: emulators/playonbsd





SirDice said:


> One of the nice things about the FreeBSD ports/packages is that they take care of any dependencies.





sidetone said:


> archivers/p7zip is listed as a dependency from the FreshPorts link, posted above.





Dr.Topaz said:


> I am not saying about installing it manually, I just said that will it install automatically.





SirDice said:


> One of the nice things about the FreeBSD ports/packages is that they take care of any dependencies.





sidetone said:


> archivers/p7zip is listed as a dependency from the FreshPorts link, posted above.


----------

